# Врачебные дискуссии



## Титарчук А.Б. (23 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Брекеты, по последним данным, тоже могут способствовать сколиозу.





Владимир В. написал(а):


> Брекеты способствуют сколиозу - фантастика! И кто же такое придумал?! Многие вертебрологические и вертеброневрологические центры и клиники успешно занимаются устранением сколиоза. Клиники Бобыря, например.


Влияние происходит на уровне с1-с2, а также височно-нижне челюстного сустава. Сказал не я, а доктора Джон Апледжер и Сатерленд.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (24 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте, Владимир В.! Это опять я, тот что постоянно делает ляпы! Данные по брекетам были даны Доктором Джон Е. Апледжер (John E. Upledger) - доктором медицины, доктором остеопатии, доктором биологических наук.
В писании ещё написано: не суди, да не судим будешь! А про бисер я всё понял! Спасибо за наставления. С уважением, Титарчук А.Б. Надеюсь, тема закрыта?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2012)

> Данные по брекетам были даны Доктором Джон Е. Апледжер (John E. Upledger) - доктором медицины, доктором остеопатии, доктором биологических наук.


Вообщем-то они выдвинули теорию, а мы воспринимаем сказанное ими, как аксиому.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (24 Окт 2012)

Я, например, считаю, что влияние брекетов может распространяться  на С1,С2 сегменты, максимум,область шейного отдела позвоночника,а на  положение таза -  влияние, вряд ли, сильно будет распространяться.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Окт 2012)

Да глупости это! Выдумка "великих"!


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (24 Окт 2012)

Ну, что тут скажешь!?.....Медицина - это ведь философия и искусство, а не наука.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2012)

> Ну, что тут скажешь!?.....Медицина - это ведь философия и искусство, а не наука.


Наука, точная, но прикладная.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (25 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор. На это форуме с Карипазимом врачи не дружат, потому как он не сумел доказать своей эффективности


 
Благодарю за информацию! Я догадываюсь, с чем ещё не дружат врачи форума! Правила поведения на форуме я читал (настороженности высказываний по поводу карипазина там нет)! Эффективность монотерапии хондропротекторов, карипазима, остеопатии, мануальной терапии, иглотерапии и прочего мне известна. У Вас, доктор Ступин, есть полное право дать данному пациенту свой исчерпывающий ответ, в котором Вы можете раскрыть всю красоту своего врачебного мышления, ведь, некоторые Ваши консультации наполнены блестящими знаниями и огромным смыслом, я их даже перечитывал несколько раз! И я, вместе с дугими читателями с удовольствием прочту Вашу версию. С уважением!!! Ещё раз благодарю за наставления, без них форум стал бы скучной болтавнёй дилетантов!


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (25 Окт 2012)

> Наука, точная, но прикладная.


Для кого как! Я раньше считал, то иглотерапия - ерунда, но прочитав кучу книг, изучив несколько древних китайских трактатов - пришло понимание сути. Искусство лечения - не объяснить и не измерить. Главное, чему я научился - это категорически отрицать эффективность того или иного метода в медицине. Нельзя отрицать того,чего не знаем, не понимаем и не умеем! Нужно уважать чужое мнение, ведь за ним может скрываться великая истина. Мой учитель мне говорил:" лечит в иглотерапии не игла, а мысль и вера врача посредством иглы" - это уже за гранью науки.
Мануальная терапия-это наука, действительно, точная, а вот, точность движений рук врача для достижения результата - это уже искусство! Остеопатию, вообще, некоторые мануальные терапевты не принимают за науку (я согласен, что высказывания остеопатов по поводу вращения височной кости и прокачивания мозговых оболочек-звучит бредом, но это их философия!), но кому-то из пациентов она приносит облегчение, поэтому это не наука, а искусство помощи. Помните, что *прав будет тот врач кто вылечит*, а говорить можно долго, что наука, а что нет.
*С уважением!*


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Благодарю за информацию! Я догадываюсь, с чем ещё не дружат врачи форума! Правила поведения на форуме я читал (настороженности высказываний по поводу карипазина там нет)! Эффективность монотерапии хондропротекторов, карипазима, остеопатии, мануальной терапии, иглотерапии и прочего мне известна. У Вас, доктор Ступин, есть полное право дать данному пациенту свой исчерпывающий ответ, в котором Вы можете раскрыть всю красоту своего врачебного мышления, ведь, некоторые Ваши консультации наполнены блестящими знаниями и огромным смыслом, я их даже перечитывал несколько раз! И я, вместе с дугими читателями с удовольствием прочту Вашу версию. С уважением!!! Ещё раз благодарю за наставления, без них форум стал бы скучной болтавнёй дилетантов!


Вот видно, что по факту послал куда подальше, но по форме изложения образец вежливости и учтивости...


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (25 Окт 2012)

Уважаемый пациент, Вы бога ради извините наших врачей без границ, хоть у нас и форум, но этики никто не отменял! Здесь на форуме некоторые специалисты более следят за высказываниями других врачей, нежели дают дельные рекомендации для пациентов, вероятно, они таким образом улучшают свой рейтинг.
Во-первых, пациент, как нам известно имеет уже лечащего врача! Который руководит лечением.
По поводу корсетной фиксации, как средства стабилизации пораженного сегмента позвоночника, хотелось бы прочитать у уважаемого оппонента собственный взгляд на эту проблему. Корсетная фиксация в таком режиме, как указано, приводит к стабилизации сегмента, за счёт снижения компрессии корешка, и защиты от повторной травматизации.
Буду бладогарен, если и другие врачи выскажут свою точку зрения и предложат альтернативные пути решения моих проблем в позвоночнике! Я за конструктивный диалог! Ждём Вашего опытного мнения!
Кстати, при таком симптоме, как боли при кашле связаны с варикозно-расширенными венами рядом с корешком, ну и, естественно, с отёком в области компрессии - назначение препаратов для улучшения венозного оттока оправдано и эффективно.).
Может быть кто-либо из докторов, имеет другую точку зрения.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Корсетная фиксация в таком режиме, как указано, приводит к стабилизации сегмента, за счёт снижения компрессии корешка, и защиты от повторной травматизации.


 если можно с этого места поподробнее)))) это интересно, КАК убирая "компрессию" (по факту никакого снижения компрессии корешка корсетом не присутствует, это невозможно, корсет гравитацию не отменял, а тем более после снятия его)))) вы стабилизируете (обездвижите) интервертебральные суставы ))))) и через 2 часа, после снятия корсета, защита уже не нужна, уже все тотально защитили?, ан нет, забыл, мы ж потом его опять наденем для повторной защиты, от фашистов, наверное.


Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> боли при кашле связаны с варикозно-расширенными венами рядом с корешком, ну и, естественно, с отёком в области компрессии


 вы увидели у больного варикоз вен? вопрос каких, вены корешка, или венозного сплетения, уточните, а заодно и укажите откуда вы взяли, что у данного пациента есть компрессия корешка, и укажите какого конкретно корешка, вы его осматривали молотком, или вы провели ЭНМГ? Думаю, что не проводили и не осматривали, но зато детралексом уже накормили.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (25 Окт 2012)

«Могу сразу вас успокоить, что грыжа межпозвоночных дисков - это не приговор. В основном, это одна из стадий остеохондроза. У 90% людей с остеохондрозом при МРТ обнаружат грыжу. Здесь главное - не бояться и, прежде всего, пойти к неврологу, он назначит лечение, и все будет в порядке. Немного сложнее, если есть ущемление нерва, тогда нужно будет носить корсет. Но и это не критическая ситуация», - утверждает доктор Зинчук.

http://oncoportal.net/stati/grigea-pozvonochnika-soveti-nevrologa.html


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (25 Окт 2012)

По-моему, у нас с Вами действительно разные школы, как писал кто-то выше. Я вообще с трудом понимаю то, о чём вы пишете.


----------



## neVRU (25 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Помните, что *прав будет тот врач кто вылечит*, а говорить можно долго, что наука, а что нет.


Доброй ночи!Внесу свои дилетантские "пять копеек".Первая иглотерапия в 18 лет устранила проблемы со спиной лет на 2о,двоих детей родила без всяких эксцессов.Врач-золотые руки.После иглотерапии в 2008 вылезла болячка ,которую удалили только челюстно лицевые хирурги.Методи ка постановки игл была совсем не та,да и врач тоже.Теперь понимаю,что правильный иглотерапевт-это основа успешного лечения!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> По-моему, у нас с Вами действительно разные школы, как писал кто-то выше. Я вообще с трудом понимаю то, о чём вы пишете.


вот в этом и беда, что не понимаете, но при этом рекомендуете конкретные препараты. По поводу вашей ссылки я вас разочарую)))) это интервью у меня брал корреспондент, не помню какого издания, много лет назад и внимательно читайте как там написано "- утверждает доктор Зинчук" это пишет корреспондент, пишет так как он понял мои слова, такое бывает. Я рад, что вы внимательно следите за моей деятельностью и теми интервью, которые я давал, вы можете поискать и найти несколько прямых эфиров на телеканалах, но это не ответ, обоснуйте свои утверждения, как вы выявили варикоз вен, корешковый синдром у пациента, и как корсет устраняет сдавление нерва. Я напомню вам, вы с легкостью назначили ему конкретные препараты, на каком основании? Вы точно хотели ему помочь?


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (26 Окт 2012)

*Боли при кашле* возникают из-за гидродинамического эффекта в системе варикозно-изменённых венозных сплетений межпозвонковых отверстий. Данный эффект был подтвержден патологоанатомами и нейрохирургами. То же самое подтверждено in vivo при УЗДГ аппаратами исследовательского класса. Поэтому это - симптом (боли в спине, усиливающиеся при кашле) и не требует дополнительного физиологического обоснования.
*Теперь про корсетную фиксацию*. Клинический эффект ортопедических поясов обусловлен механизмами временного протезирования функций мышечного корсета. Это обеспечивает разгрузку соматокомплекса, удерживающего позвоночник, а также иммобилизацию межпозвонковых сочленений. Эффект иммобилизации обеспечивает достижение снижения болевого синдрома. Даже временное снижение вертикальной (гравитационной) нагрузки на 5-10%, приводит к функциональной стабилизации двигательного сегмента позвоночника. Но есть в этом вопросе проблема - при длительном ношении, есть угроза гипотрофии мышц, эта проблема решается путём "дробного" ношения ортопедических приспособлений.
Интересно мнение *доктора Зинчука* по механизму корсетной фиксации, совпадает ли оно с общепринятым. Похоже, что его взгляды на эту проблему координально другие. Так ли это?
*С уважением!*


----------



## tanatos_sash (26 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> *Боли при кашле* возникают из-за гидродинамического эффекта в системе варикозно-изменённых венозных сплетений межпозвонковых отверстий. Данный эффект был подтвержден патологоанатомами и нейрохирургами. То же самое подтверждено in vivo при УЗДГ аппаратами исследовательского класса. Поэтому это - симптом (боли в спине, усиливающиеся при кашле) и не требует дополнительного физиологического обоснования.
> *Теперь про корсетную фиксацию*. Клинический эффект ортопедических поясов обусловлен механизмами временного протезирования функций мышечного корсета. Это обеспечивает разгрузку соматокомплекса, удерживающего позвоночник, а также иммобилизацию межпозвонковых сочленений. Эффект иммобилизации обеспечивает достижение снижения болевого синдрома. Даже временное снижение вертикальной (гравитационной) нагрузки на 5-10%, приводит к функциональной стабилизации двигательного сегмента позвоночника. Но есть в этом вопросе проблема - при длительном ношении, есть угроза гипотрофии мышц, эта проблема решается путём "дробного" ношения ортопедических приспособлений.
> Интересно мнение *доктора Зинчука* по механизму корсетной фиксации, совпадает ли оно с общепринятым. Похоже, что его взгляды на эту проблему координально другие. Так ли это?
> *С уважением!*


Хорошо, что спор плавно перетекает в профессиональный диспут!!!


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (26 Окт 2012)

neVRU написал(а):


> Доброй ночи!Внесу свои дилетантские "пять копеек".Первая иглотерапия в 18 лет устранила проблемы со спиной лет на 2о,двоих детей родила без всяких эксцессов.Врач-золотые руки.После иглотерапии в 2008 вылезла болячка ,которую удалили только челюстно лицевые хирурги.Методи ка постановки игл была совсем не та,да и врач тоже.Теперь понимаю,что правильный иглотерапевт-это основа успешного лечения!


Бесспорно! Любой метод "работает" только в руках профессионалов!


----------



## ylianovich (26 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Интересно мнение доктора Зинчука по механизму корсетной фиксации, совпадает ли оно с общепринятым. Похоже, что его взгляды на эту проблему координально другие. Так ли это?


Да, интересно мнение не только доктора Зинчука...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Интересно мнение *доктора Зинчука* по механизму корсетной фиксации, совпадает ли оно с общепринятым.


Мнение Зинчука совпадает с анатомией, физиологией и не совпадает с бредом игнорирующим эти фундаментальные медицинские дисциплины, при этом Зинчуку совершенно не важно количество человек которые формируют это бред называя его общепринятым.
Разговор давно вышел за пределы темы, давайте поступим следующим образом, вы открываете свою новую тему и мы переносим учебу и дискуссию туда, там детально поговорим о том как хирург разрезав больного просит его покашлять ))))) дабы выяснить наличие варикоза и его ответственность за боль при кашле. По поводу мышц, мифического "мышечного корсета" и принцип работы иммобилизирующего корсета тут (на форуме) столько писалось и так подробно разбиралось, что можно будет поискать дабы не повторяться, но если не найдете, то не вопрос, я повторюсь и расскажу по второму (или третьему, уже не помню) разу, но в новосозданной теме.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (26 Окт 2012)

Да, гипотетически, рекомендую (тогда когда считаю нужным, а все же это достаточно редкие случаи... и в этом случае я просто не обладаю достаточной для меня информацией- а нужно ли это конкретному человеку) не более 3-4-5 часов в зависимости от ситуаций и испытываемых пациентом при этом нагрузок. К сожалению про частое , дробное, ношение ничего не слышал и не читал в доступной для меня литературе.
Я рекомендую носит по 1,5-2 часа, с перерывами не менее 30 минут, для профилактики  дестабилизации трофических процессов. Суммарно в день при корсете 21-25 см, средней , не более 6-8 часов. Корсеты бывают разные по высоте и жёсткости (не буду об этом подробно), поэтому время ношения будет варьироваться. Рекомендую для борьбы с венозным полнокровием, за счёт влияния пояса на венозный кровоток понижней полой вене, застёгивать корсет в нижней части живота и сильно не перетягивать, чтобы за пояс заходила ладонь, это как тест. Высота назначаемого пояса может зависить от тяжести состояния пациента, от размера грыжи, наличия секвестра и т.д.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Окт 2012)

Что тут можно комментировать и о чём дискутировать? Уважаемый доктор Зинчук всё уже сказал. Поддерживаю и одобряю!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (26 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Уважаемый пациент, Вы бога ради извините наших врачей без границ, хоть у нас и форум, но этики никто не отменял! Здесь на форуме некоторые специалисты более следят за высказываниями других врачей, нежели дают дельные рекомендации для пациентов, вероятно, они таким образом улучшают свой рейтинг.
> Во-первых, пациент, как нам известно имеет уже лечащего врача! Который руководит лечением.


Погуглите по ключевым словам "доказательная медицина". Много интересного найдете.
И попробуйте найти научные доказательства связи, например, брекетов со сколиозом. Не найдете - я уверен


Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> По поводу корсетной фиксации, как средства стабилизации пораженного сегмента позвоночника, хотелось бы прочитать у уважаемого оппонента собственный взгляд на эту проблему. Корсетная фиксация в таком режиме, как указано, приводит к стабилизации сегмента, за счёт снижения компрессии корешка, и защиты от повторной травматизации.


Реальная фиксирующая роль корсетов преувеличена. Как правило, корсеты не оказывают никакого влияния на уровне сегмента и играют по большей части дисциплинирующую роль. Корсеты приносят облегчение очень редко, причем часто это всего лишь эффект плацебо. Лишь у небольшого числа пациентов отмечается реальный эффект.
Еще хотел по поводу нестабильности высказаться: четких диагностических критериев нестабильности нет. Рентгенологические признаки - углы между позвонками на функциональных снимках - слабо связаны с клиникой. Достоверные признаки нестабильности в рутинной практике не диагностируются, поскольку требуют видеорентгенографии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Благодарю за информацию! Я догадываюсь, с чем ещё не дружат врачи форума! Правила поведения на форуме я читал (настороженности высказываний по поводу карипазина там нет)! Эффективность монотерапии хондропротекторов, карипазима, остеопатии, мануальной терапии, иглотерапии и прочего мне известна. У Вас, доктор Ступин, есть полное право дать данному пациенту свой исчерпывающий ответ, в котором Вы можете раскрыть всю красоту своего врачебного мышления, ведь, некоторые Ваши консультации наполнены блестящими знаниями и огромным смыслом, я их даже перечитывал несколько раз! И я, вместе с дугими читателями с удовольствием прочту Вашу версию. С уважением!!! Ещё раз благодарю за наставления, без них форум стал бы скучной болтавнёй дилетантов!


Исчерпывающий ответ!
Простите, но я его не знаю.
Более того, если пациент просит Карипазим, я его не отговариваю, а ему объясняю, что и как думается о нем в медицине.
Но рекомендовать, не рекомендую.
На самом деле все просто. У Вас есть исчерпывающие ответы, у меня нет.
Вы, просто лучше.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (27 Окт 2012)

По моим наблюдениям в клинике, эффективность корсетной фиксации довольно высока, при условии комплексной терапии. Они уменьшают количество рецидивов при прохождении курса терапии, поэтому, с моей точки зрения - при комплексной терапии люмбалгий, особенно в острый и подострый период - назначение полужёсткой ортопедической фиксации, достаточно оправдано. Не вижу особого повода для споров. Ну, может быть кто-то лечит по-другому - это ж его дело! Мы взрослые люди, имеющие свой опыт за плечами. Каждый имеет право высказывать своё мнение, особенно для пациента.
По -поводу лекарственной терапии, доктор Ступин, признаю, я неправ. Мне не следовало бы давать подобные рекомендации.
Эта информация уже ко всем другим вачам. Меня волнует одно, врачебная этика. На форуме, при пациентах, должно быть всё корректно. Мы находимся в разных городах и даже странах, здесь на форуме занимаемся этой работой: кто-то ради своего престижа, кто- то ради престижа клиники, кто-то просто так, но во всех случаях, некорректные выпады в сторону коллег, припациентно, "выпадающего" не красят. Пусть за тем, что реклама, а что нет - следят модераторы, а не врачи. Коллеги, давайте жить дружно! Кстати, образцом тактичности, нахожу диалог дотора Черепанова - всё предельно корректно!
С большим уважением! Титарчук


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (27 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> По моим наблюдениям в клинике, эффективность корсетной фиксации довольно высока, при условии комплексной терапии. Они уменьшают количество рецидивов при прохождении курса терапии, поэтому, с моей точки зрения - при комплексной терапии люмбалгий, особенно в острый и подострый период - назначение полужёсткой ортопедической фиксации, достаточно оправдано. Не вижу особого повода для споров.


Хорошо, что вы есть на форуме, а то я как-то заскучал!
Два вопроса: откуда вы знаете, что корсеты уменьшают количество рецидивов и в чем, на ваш взгляд, причина расхождений с литературными данными?
Второе: что такое комплексная терапия в вашем понимании?
Подчеркну еще раз свою позицию: я не выступаю ярым противником корсетов и изредка корсеты назначаю, при этом ориентируюсь на ощущения пациента и всегда помню о том, что смысла в большинстве случаев в них немного. Не далее как вчера пациенту сказал, чтобы он корсет снял и больше не носил. А то бедолага таскал его по совету невролога, хотя в корсете болело больше, чем без него.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2012)

Кстати. Назначаю пояса часто.
При остром периоде почти всегда:
- как способ облегчения болевого синдрома (при наличии облегчения),
учитывая необходимость не лежать в постели и вертикализироваться на сколько сможешь, а как раз наоборот, работать и ездить на лечение.

При отсутствии боли, только на период нагрузки:
- как дисциплинирующий момент
- как способ сместить центр тяжести назад, за счет поджимания живота (важно при длительной ходьбе)
- как способ перераспределить нагрузку с пораженного сегмента на соседние, и частичной с поячсничного отдела на коленные и тазобедренные суставы.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (27 Окт 2012)

Я практик, у меня своя клиника. Занимаюсь опоркой лет 15. Испробовал различные методы терапии. Очень интересовал вопрос обострений в процессе лечения. Установил, что причина связана с перераспределением мышечного тонуса в процессе лечения, при избирательной релаксации мышц и связочного аппарата. Очень помогает грамотно-подобраннная ортопедическая фиксация. Природу ещё никто не отменял (врач лечит. природа - всё остальное доделывает.). Она начинает работать тогда, когда уменьшается нагрузка по оси позвоночника на 5- 10 %. Вытяжки временные 15-20 минут не работают, нужна вытяжка пермонентная, с суточным коэффицентом более 24:6=4. Я закончил факультет врачей для космических войск, нам говорили, что у космонавтов уменьшаются выпячивания дисков из-за отсутствия гравитации. Никакая кратковременная вытяжка не даст этого, кроме крсета, только куча тонкостей: как одевать, как носить, сколько по времени, какой производитель - сила резинового дотяжителя и т.д. Корсет нужно правильно подбирать по высоте, и силе компрессии. Я не сторонник жёсткой фиксации - при неграмотном назначении усиливается венозный застой в зоне воспаления, результат - обострение. Это, как лекарство, нужно подбирать дозу. Тогда будет счастье! От этого зависит результат лечения. Если неправильно "понимать" механизм фиксации - корсет будет только во вред.
Под комплексной терапией понимаю сочетание некольких методов лечения одновременно или последовательно: иглотерапию, мануальную терапию, медикаментозное лечение, физиотерапию, ЛФК, ортопедическую коррекцию. Каждый метод даёт свой процент эффективности. при сочетании происходит синергизм, проявляющий себя в снижении количества процедур, увеличении качества проводимых процедур, в виде стойкого снижения болевого синдрома, укорочения количества процедур, необходимых для периода реабилитации.
*С уважением!*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2012)

Доктор, тут через одного военные, все практики и все со своими клиниками.

У космонавтов и протрузии уменьшаются и рост увеличивается до 12 см за две недели, а потом обратно за неделю и с протрузиями.

Вот опять с уверенностью вы бросаетесь фактами:


> Она начинает работать тогда, когда уменьшается нагрузка по оси позвоночника на 5- 10 %. Вытяжки временные 15-20 минут не работают, нужна вытяжка пермонентная, с суточным коэффициентом более 24:6=4.


Почему природа работает только при таком условии в 5-10%, такого просто не может быть. Природа работает ВСЕГДА.
Почему не работают вытяжки на 20 минут, а работают 2 часовые?
Откуда у корсета вытяжка?

Сейчас напишу фразу за которую меня наверное будут ругать, но как-то так получилось, что на форуме остались доктора СОМНЕВАЮЩИЕСЯ.
Мне приятно с ними, потому как их сомнения совпадают с моими, и советуясь и споря, какие-то сомнения рассеиваются.
Я вот, вообще хочу напроситься к доктору Зинчуку в гости (и к себе приглашаю всех). Посмотреть и поговорить, свести тактику и стратегию. Так много вопросов?


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (28 Окт 2012)

По поводу практики, никого не хотел обидеть, теоретиков среди мануалов мало.
Про космонавтов - это повод для размышления. Для того, чтобы "зажил" перелом или растяжение, мы используем иммобилизацию. То есть, природа работает всегда, но эффективней при создании покоя. Ведь мышечно-тонический синдром - это ауто иммобилизация организма.
Я считаю, что пояс "работает" за счет уменьшения переднего вектора "смещения", который возникает из-за слабости передней брюшной стенки (по моему. этот рисунок был у Иваничева Г.А., в книге по мануальной терапии). Пояс нужно одевать так, чтобы он компенсировал дефицит силы передней брюшной стенки (при слабости брюшного пресса), ориентируя застёжку ниже пупка, тогда он, как раз, компенсирует мышечный недостаток. Но, силу воздействия не превышать, чтобы не сдавить нижнюю полую вену. Когда пояс обжимает мышцы, это как цилиндр из бумаги - стенки тонкие, а опора хорошая. И наоборот, разомкнутый цилиндр - слабая опора, сломается пополам. Этим принцыпом пользуются штангисты, одевая пояс при подъёме тяжести, это знают все.
Вторым моментом, при повышении внутрибрюшного давления поясом, уменьшается венозный застой, который усиливает отёк, воспаление. Только, опять незабываем о нижней полой вене.
Учитывая вышесказанное, получается, что пояс действует на поражённый сегмент опосредованно, а не, как считают некоторые, "держит грыжу".
У Зинчука очень интересные результаты. Я получал подобные результаты у тех пациентов, которые: 1. верят в лечение, 2.могут себя заставить себя заниматься ЛФК, периодически наблюдаться, 3. Периодически, 1 раз в 4-6 месяцев, выполняют поддерживающий курс из 4-5 процедур, 4. Способны выполнить МРТ, при условии, что болевой синдром купировался и есть стойкая ремиссия.
Но у Зинчука мне понравился результат - практически диск вернулся к норме (кроме жировой дегенерации в телах позвонков и явлений спондилоартроза), но это естественно, при уменьшении высоты диска - т.к. опорная функция более падает на суставы, что приводит к нагрузке на задний опорный комплекс и к спондилоартрозу в последствии. Но, это уже позже.
Всё равно, могу чётко и уверенно заявить, что пациента надо периодически наблюдать и в период ремиссии, но это в идеале, и понятно всем врачам. Но, не всегда понятно пациентам.
Мы не являемся конкурентами т.к. находимся в разных городах. У всех нас есть опыт и он должен быть полезен всем врачам, кто ещё что-то "ищет".
За приглашение спасибо, это интересно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2012)

А чой-то ...у Зинчука..., такой результат у природы, только у Зинчука быстрее и с меньшими последствиями.

Вот у хирурга РЕЗУЛЬТАТ может нравиться, а у нас пока нет критериев, где САМО, а где МЫ.

Вот тут и нужна единая тактика и стратегия, а у нас самоопределение пациента с методом лечения  и подбор врачем методики применения этого метода.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (28 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Очень интересовал вопрос обострений в процессе лечения. Установил, что причина связана с перераспределением мышечного тонуса в процессе лечения, при избирательной релаксации мышц и связочного аппарата. Очень помогает грамотно-подобраннная ортопедическая фиксация. Природу ещё никто не отменял (врач лечит. природа - всё остальное доделывает.). Она начинает работать тогда, когда уменьшается нагрузка по оси позвоночника на 5- 10 %. Вытяжки временные 15-20 минут не работают, нужна вытяжка пермонентная, с суточным коэффицентом более 24:6=4.


1/ Как вы установили, что причина связана с перераспределением мышечного тонуса? Каким образом вы измеряли мышечный тонус?  Как оценивали его изменение?
2/ Как вы оценивали нагрузку по оси позвоночника? Почему 5 - 10%, а не 3% и не 15%? Как вы измеряли эти проценты? Откуда вы можете знать нагрузку по оси позвоночника конкретного пациента
3/ 24:6 действительно равно четырем. Только я не понял, что означает перманентноя вытяжка?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Окт 2012)

Я думаю, что доктор Титарчук А.Б. допустил случайную ошибку, когда сообщил, что закончил факультет врачей для космических войск. Но такого факультета в ВМедА нет и никогда не было!
В этом году исполнилось 50 лет со дня создания Факультета подготовки врачей для ВВС (III факультет).  Существует кафедра авиационной и космической медицины.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (29 Окт 2012)

Да, я закончил  3-й факультет. Владимир, у Вас старые данные, факультет создан в 1960 году, и ему соответственно 52 года. Кафедра такая есть, там как раз и излагали по поводу позвоночника у космонавтов.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (29 Окт 2012)

1/ Как вы установили, что причина связана с перераспределением мышечного тонуса? Каким образом вы измеряли мышечный тонус? Как оценивали его изменение? Использовал метод сравнительной пальпации по  мышцам грудной клетки, позвоночника и конечностей. При лечении я использую этот метод, как качественный анализ эффективности проводимой терапии. 
 2/ Как вы оценивали нагрузку по оси позвоночника? Почему 5 - 10%, а не 3% и не 15%? Как вы измеряли эти проценты? Откуда вы можете знать нагрузку по оси позвоночника конкретного пациента. Нам во время обучения говорили,что иммобилизация повреждённых тканей, снижает нагрузку на 5-10 %, что ускоряет процесс регенерации.  Может там и больший %. Для конкретного пациента - нагрузку узнаю путём осмотра позвоночника, конечностей, стоп и  сравнительной пальпации мышц, последующего анализа полученных результатов. При сравнении результатов в динамике - мышечное напряжение меняется, в зависимости от проводимой терапии. Критерий правильной терапии - симметричность мышечного тонуса по всем отделам позвоночника.
3/ 24:6 действительно равно четырем. Только я не понял, что означает перманентноя вытяжка? Мы не можем дать постоянную вытяжку с коэффицентом 1 - это приведёт к трофическим и мышечно-тоническим нарушениям. Максимальное время ношения - 6-8 часов и то, с перерывами. Поэтому, я имел в виду максимальное время ношения за сутки (не так выразился, но суть думаю понятна). 
С уважением!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Окт 2012)

Оказывается, доктор ТитарчукА. Б. никаких ошибок не допускал, когда писал, что заканчивал факультет врачей для космических войск. И он совершенно точно знает , что факультет подготовки врачей для ВВС создан 4 июня 1960 года.
Но при чем тут космические войска? Ни в космических войсках, ни в войсках воздушно-космической обороны России никогда не было космонавтов! Следовательно, III факультет ВМедА никогда не готовил врачей для этого рода войск. Тогда зачем желаемое выдавать за действительное?
Будучи выпускником II факультета ВМедА, читая подобные ляпсусы от коллег, тем более "академиков", не могу не указать на подобные вещи, дискредитирующие военных врачей вообще и выпускников ВМедА в частности. Честь имею!


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (29 Окт 2012)

Естественно, в космонавты и даже в лётчиков нас не готовили. Владимир, успокойтесь, не знаю Вас по отчеству. Вы не на то обращаете внимание. В любом случае, я рад встретить на форуме выпускника ВМА! У нас с Вашим факультетом всегда были конкурентные отношения, давайте мы не будем их переносить на форум. На Вашем факультете тоже готовили врачей для ВДВ, КГБ и прочих структур, а назывался он: факультет подготовки врачей для сухопутных войск. Про моряков вообще молчу! Хотите, даже могу извиниться перед Вами за неточность! С уважением!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (29 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> 1/ Как вы установили, что причина связана с перераспределением мышечного тонуса? Каким образом вы измеряли мышечный тонус? Как оценивали его изменение? Использовал метод сравнительной пальпации по мышцам грудной клетки, позвоночника и конечностей. При лечении я использую этот метод, как качественный анализ эффективности проводимой терапии.


Не задумывались о том, какова точность метода сравнительной пальпации? Насколько высока вероятность ошибок I и II рода? 





Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> 2/ Как вы оценивали нагрузку по оси позвоночника? Почему 5 - 10%, а не 3% и не 15%? Как вы измеряли эти проценты? Откуда вы можете знать нагрузку по оси позвоночника конкретного пациента. Нам во время обучения говорили,что иммобилизация повреждённых тканей, снижает нагрузку на 5-10 %, что ускоряет процесс регенерации. Может там и больший %.


Кто говорил? Откуда такие сведения были получены? Каким прибором измерены?





Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Для конкретного пациента - нагрузку узнаю путём осмотра позвоночника, конечностей, стоп и сравнительной пальпации мышц, последующего анализа полученных результатов.


Но как вы это делаете!! Я тоже хочу научиться осматривать позвоночник без разреза!! Я хочу научиться, осматривая позвоночник, конечности и стопы определять нагрузку на позвоночник!!





Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> 3/ 24:6 действительно равно четырем. Только я не понял, что означает перманентноя вытяжка? Мы не можем дать постоянную вытяжку с коэффицентом 1 - это приведёт к трофическим и мышечно-тоническим нарушениям. Максимальное время ношения - 6-8 часов и то, с перерывами. Поэтому, я имел в виду максимальное время ношения за сутки (не так выразился, но суть думаю понятна).
> С уважением!


Нет, суть не ясна. Вы говорите то о вытяжке, то о ношение и все с какими-то коэффициентами. Можете простыми словами объяснить?


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (31 Окт 2012)

А как Вы проводите приём, Ваши диагностика и лечение основываются только на данных МРТ и РГ? Вы же осматриваете пациента, пальпируете? На основании анализа снимков, неврологического осмотра, пальпации - делаете вывод. По моему схема простая, куда проще. По поводу вышесказанного, по-моему, мы углубляемся в дебри. Не вижу в этом смысла. Вы хотите от меня, чтобы я предоставил научную работу по влиянию ортопедического пояса (марка, производитель, высота пояса..., время ношения и т.д.) на леченик больных с межпозвонковыми грыжами в поясничном отделе.? Я пишу, что моя клиническая статистика показывает о положительном влиянии ортопедических приспособлений, в частности корсетного пояса, на результаты терапии остеохондроза, осложнённого грыжеобразованием. У нас же форум, а не научное общество, да и я не с докладом о чём-то новом в медицине. С уважением, Титарчук.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (31 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> А как Вы проводите приём, Ваши диагностика и лечение основываются только на данных МРТ и РГ? Вы же осматриваете пациента, пальпируете? На основании анализа снимков, неврологического осмотра, пальпации - делаете вывод. По моему схема простая, куда проще. По поводу вышесказанного, по-моему, мы углубляемся в дебри. Не вижу в этом смысла. Вы хотите от меня, чтобы я предоставил научную работу по влиянию ортопедического пояса (марка, производитель, высота пояса..., время ношения и т.д.) на леченик больных с межпозвонковыми грыжами в поясничном отделе.? Я пишу, что моя клиническая статистика показывает о положительном влиянии ортопедических приспособлений, в частности корсетного пояса, на результаты терапии остеохондроза, осложнённого грыжеобразованием. У нас же форум, а не научное общество, да и я не с докладом о чём-то новом в медицине. С уважением, Титарчук.


Я МРТ и рентгенографию вообще не так часто назначаю. Осматриваю и пальпирую, но при этом не преувеличиваю значение пальпации. И это не дебри - прежде чем утверждать, что какая-то методика позволяет поставить диагноз или делать определенные выводы, нужно проверить точность этой методики.
Да, я хочу научную работу. В медицине (да и не только в медицине, а вообще) нет другого источника информации кроме научных работ. "моя клиническая статистика" является либо результатом серьезного научного анализа или не является аргументов вообще - просто словами. Напомню, что вы утверждали, что осевая нагрузка на позвоночник уменьшается на 5 - 10%. Откуда взялись эти проценты? Оказывается, определены пальцами!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2012)

А чой-то пальцем
Есть и метод.

* Электротонометрия* — определение тонуса мышц с помощью электротонометра. Под тонусом мышцы понимают ее способность постоянно находиться в состоянии некоторого слабого напряжения рефлекторного характера. Величину тонуса определяют по степени их твердости либо упругости. В клинической практике тонус мышц нередко определяют по их твердости путем пальпации.
Более точно мышечный тонус определяют тонусометрами (миотонометрами) конструкции В. В. Ефимова, Сирмаи и др. либо электротонометром конструкции Ю. М. Уфлянда, С. Ф. Баронова, О. В. Плотниковой.
Принцип действия тонусометров заключается в том, что при нажиме на мышцу металлического стержня (щупа) степень его погружения будет тем меньше, чем тверже мышца.
Глубина погружения щупа в тонусометрах через систему шестерней передается на
стрелку и фиксируется на циферблате в условных единицах. В электротонометре при погружении щупа изменяется напряжение потенциометра, которое передается на стрелку гальванометра. 
Величина мышечного тонуса в определенной степени зависит от кровоснабжения мышцы, ее упруго-вязких свойств и других моментов.
При прочих равных условиях ведущую роль в его изменениях отводят состоянию центральной нервной системы. Рефлекторный характер тонуса мышц связан с потоком импульсов с рецепторов суставов, связок, кожи и других анализаторов, направляющихся в центральную нервную систему и сигнализирующих об ориентации положения тела. Тоническое состояние мышц поддерживает позу тела в пространстве и неразрывно связано с координацией движений.
С помощью указанных приборов можно исследовать твердость мышц при максимальном произвольном их напряжении и сокращении.
Тонус мышц определяют обычно лежа при активном расслаблении мышц. Как правило, у здоровых тонус мышц рук ниже тонуса мышц ног, а тонус разгибателей выше тонуса сгибателей.
Для оценки тренированности спортсменов имеют значение динамические наблюдения; при этом повторные измерения обязательно следует проводить в одних и тех же точках.
Тонус мышц у спортсменов выше, чем у лиц, не занимающихся спортом. В подготовительном тренировочном периоде тонус мышц постепенно повышается и тем больше, чем интенсивнее нагрузка.
Повышение тонуса при этом связано с усилением нервно-трофических влияний, кровообращения, увеличения мышечной массы. В основном тренировочном периоде величины тонуса мышц несколько понижаются за счет улучшения их эластичности.
Обычно после умеренных физических нагрузок тонус повышается.
-Упражнения на расслабление вызывают снижение тонуса.
У тренированных спортсменов отмечается более высокая твердость мышц при их произвольном напряжении.
Хорошую работоспособность мышц характеризует увеличение амплитуды между тонусом в покое и при напряжении (Т. Г. Фанагорская).
При утомлении снижаются показатели произвольного напряжения и расслабления (повышение тонуса), что вызывает уменьшение амплитуды.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (31 Окт 2012)

На самом деле, я занимаюсь пальпаторной диагностикой с 1997 года и чтобы это "превратилось" в диагностику, мне пришлось перепальпировать не одну тысячу "тел".Этот метод основан на пальпации мышц, акупунктурных точек, и анализа данных объективных методов диагностики (МРТ, РГ). Я ни в коем случае не переоцениваю свои возможности, стараюсь при помощи этой методики только дополнить картину, практически стараюсь не брать на лечение без дополнительных методов объективизации, меня этому долго учила практика.
Вы вот, как пишете, вообще редко используете объективные методы диагностики, где же здесь научный подход? А просите доказать цифры как на защите диссертации. 
Процент разгрузки позвоночника определён не мной и не думаю,что  посредством пальпации, это говорили травматологи-ортопеды во время моего обучения! Доказать эти цифры сложно, да и зачем. Эти цифры говорят лишь о том, что природные силы в виде регенерации тканей будут активнее, если мы дадим поражённому сегменту немного покоя, а не перегрузим его дополнительно. Я в этом вижу только логику.  С уважением к доктору Черепанову!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2012)

У Илизарова все наоборот, нагрузка главное.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (1 Ноя 2012)

Сколько врачей, столько взглядов. Бубновский, так тот одной штангой всё лечит - и люди к нему тянутся, отбоя нет. Каждый врач верит в свой опыт. Хуже всего, если доктор отрицает всё, и считает, что он достиг великого  предела! С уважением!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (1 Ноя 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> На самом деле, я занимаюсь пальпаторной диагностикой с 1997 года и чтобы это "превратилось" в диагностику, мне пришлось перепальпировать не одну тысячу "тел".Этот метод основан на пальпации мышц, акупунктурных точек, и анализа данных объективных методов диагностики (МРТ, РГ). Я ни в коем случае не переоцениваю свои возможности, стараюсь при помощи этой методики только дополнить картину, практически стараюсь не брать на лечение без дополнительных методов объективизации, меня этому долго учила практика.


Слова, слова, слова. Я все пытаюсь от Вас конкретику получить. А она либо есть, либо ее нет. Когда она есть я точно знаю, что я могу определить тем или иным методом, а что нет и с какой достоверностью. Себя очень легко обмануть. Хирург-ортопед, также перепальпировавший (вот слово-то!) не одну тысячу пациентов, то и дело ошибается в простом подсчете позвонков! Просто он знает об этом потому что может разрез сделать и проверить себя. А позвонки считать намного легче, чем мышцы щупать, поскольку есть четкие костные ориентиры. Пальцы - очень неточный прибор.


Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Вы вот, как пишете, вообще редко используете объективные методы диагностики, где же здесь научный подход? А просите доказать цифры как на защите диссертации.


Вот это абсолютно научный подход. Показания к объективным методам диагностики строго ограничены в соответствии с результатами большого числа научных исследований. Снимки без показаний никакой информации полезной не дают. Снимки по показаниям полезную информацию дают весьма редко. В среднем считается, что в 85% случаев невозможно установить источник боли при помощи рентгенографии и/или МРТ.


Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Процент разгрузки позвоночника определён не мной и не думаю,что посредством пальпации, это говорили травматологи-ортопеды во время моего обучения! Доказать эти цифры сложно, да и зачем. Эти цифры говорят лишь о том, что природные силы в виде регенерации тканей будут активнее, если мы дадим поражённому сегменту немного покоя, а не перегрузим его дополнительно. Я в этом вижу только логику. С уважением к доктору Черепанову!


*Доказать эти цифры сложно: *вот об этом я и говорю! Говорили травматологи-ортопеды? Это не доказательство. Какой ортопед говорил? Какой у него опыт? Откуда он взял эту информацию - возникает куча вопросов, на которые ответа нет.
Нет доказательств снижения нагрузки на позвоночник. Просто нет, не говоря уже о процентах. А раз нет - из них нельзя делать никаких выводов, особенно таких, которые имеют с ними весьма туманную связь. Что значит активизация природных сил в виде регенерации ткани? Что вообще эта фраза обозначает? Какие именно процессы? Как они отражаются на качестве жизни человека?


Теперь немного конкретики, а то я говорю только общие фразы про научные исследования.
Я знаю три экспериментальные работы о нагрузках на позвоночник in vivo. Первая из них выполнена знаменитым шведским хирургом-ортопедом Альфом Нахемсоном, который, кстати, был пионером доказательной медицины в ортопедии. Вторая выполнена в Михаилом Трифоновичем Атаманенко в Новосибирском НИИТО под руководством Я.Цивьяна - к сожалению, у меня нет ее скана [_Атаманенко М.Т, Цивьян Я.Л, Райхин-_
_штейн В.Е. // Тр. Рижского НИИТО. 1975. Вып. 13. С. 239–241_]. Третья работа выполнена на западе намного позже. У меня есть ссылка, но не под рукой. В целом она подтвердила находки Нахемсона. Поэтому когда кто-то говорит о процентах, то у меня возникает вопрос: откуда эти проценты известны? Я знаю, что большая часть знаний на эту тему выведена путем экстраполяций из работы Нахемсона, причем не всегда корректных. Либо это чистой воды фантазия.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (1 Ноя 2012)

Снимки по показаниям полезную информацию дают весьма редко. В среднем считается, что в 85% случаев невозможно установить источник боли при помощи рентгенографии и/или МРТ. С помощью какого метода диагностики тогда работаете тогда Вы? Я оцениваю снимки, как информацию о длительности существования процесса (определяя стадию) и наличие органических изменений, указывающих на наличие тех или иных осложнений. Я понимаю, что не снимки мы лечим, а корректируем мышечно-связочные нарушения, тем самым разгружаем ПДС. Мне интересно, может у Вас какой - другой взгляд?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (2 Ноя 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Снимки по показаниям полезную информацию дают весьма редко. В среднем считается, что в 85% случаев невозможно установить источник боли при помощи рентгенографии и/или МРТ. С помощью какого метода диагностики тогда работаете тогда Вы? Я оцениваю снимки, как информацию о длительности существования процесса (определяя стадию) и наличие органических изменений, указывающих на наличие тех или иных осложнений. Я понимаю, что не снимки мы лечим, а корректируем мышечно-связочные нарушения, тем самым разгружаем ПДС. Мне интересно, может у Вас какой - другой взгляд?


Вы опять игнорируете мои вопросы (причина, в общем, понятна)... Но это плохо помогает, поскольку возникает повод для новых вопросов. Итак:
1) как по снимкам вы определяете длительность существования процесса?
2) стадии чего вы определяете?
3) Какие органические изменения указывают на наличие осложнений?
4) Что вы понимаете под осложнениями?

Я ставлю диагнозы в первую очередь на основании жалоб, клинической картины, результатов осмотра. Дополнительное обследование назначаю при необходимости исключить серьезную патологию - об этом написано в любом современном руководстве. К примеру вот прекрасный документ от Николая Богдука


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Ноя 2012)

Снимки того или иного отдела позвоночника врачу мануальной терапии нужны не только для установления диагноза, но и для выбора тактики лечения больного.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (2 Ноя 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Снимки того или иного отдела позвоночника врачу мануальной терапии нужны не только для установления диагноза, но и для выбора тактики лечения больного.


Это то же самое, тактика ведь на основе диагноза определяется


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2012)

А на русском Богдук, пишет?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (4 Ноя 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А на русском Богдук, пишет?


Оно ему надо ? )) Он же в Австралии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2012)

Плохо, плохо быть безграмотным (это я про себя, Богдук тут не виноват).


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (6 Ноя 2012)

Из свежего: "Распространенность заблуждений о болях в спине в медицинской среде".
Как-то в тему последней дискуссии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2012)

Хорошо.


----------



## abelar (6 Ноя 2012)

Отличная работа и прекрасная идея. Респект доктору Черепанову. Она, разумеется ставит больше вопросов, чем дает ответов. Но, с этого и начинается приведение в порядок  ортонейровертеброостеопатохиропрактокинезиокостоправского винегрета


----------



## tortoise (6 Ноя 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Из свежего: "Распространенность заблуждений о болях в спине в медицинской среде".
> Как-то в тему последней дискуссии.


прошу прощения, уважаемые доктора,
я слежу за Вашей дискуссией, немножко не поняла:
студенты лечебного и педиатрического отделений, я так понимаю, что как минимум пока они не специализируются на лечение болей в спине
нейрохирурги - имеют прямое отношение и опыт по операциям на позвоночник
а   вот группа "остальные врачи"- это кто? одно дело если среди них стоматологи и окулисты, или это неврологи и прочие "околопозвоночные" специалисты)))?

ну и по анкете, я  благодаря докторам данного форума, а особенно доктору Зинчуку уже очень много чего про позвоночник знаю))))))), но последний пункт меня убил
правильно ли я поняла, что не правильные парты и сидение за компьютером НЕ приводят к остеохондрозу и сколиозу.
с остеохондрозом понятно- это старение организма и хоть правильно сиди, хоть не правильно, ничего не поменяется. К сколиозу, даже к функциональному , получается то же не ведет, так? А к болям в спине неправильное сидение и длительное сидение за компьютером отношение имеет?

и еще, нет ли у вас в запасниках подобного списочка с верными утверждениями относительно болей в спине?))


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (6 Ноя 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> а вот группа "остальные врачи"- это кто? одно дело если среди них стоматологи и окулисты, или это неврологи и прочие "околопозвоночные" специалисты)))?


Нет, это окулисты, фтизиатры, кардиохирурги прочие специалисты, не имеющие к позвоночнику отношения.


tortoise написал(а):


> пункт меня убил
> правильно ли я поняла, что не правильные парты и сидение за компьютером НЕ приводят к остеохондрозу и сколиозу.
> с остеохондрозом понятно- это старение организма и хоть правильно сиди, хоть не правильно, ничего не поменяется. К сколиозу, даже к функциональному , получается то же не ведет, так? А к болям в спине неправильное сидение и длительное сидение за компьютером отношение имеет?


Все верно, спина болеть если сидишь неправильно может. Развалиться на части или завернуться в каральку - нет. Теория школьных сколиозов опровергнута еще годах этак в 70-х прошлого столетия.


tortoise написал(а):


> и еще, нет ли у вас в запасниках подобного списочка с верными утверждениями относительно болей в спине?))


В запасниках есть. И на этом форуме очень много адекватной информации - редкое исключение на общем фоне.


----------



## tortoise (6 Ноя 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> В запасниках есть. И на этом форуме очень много адекватной информации - редкое исключение на общем фоне.


я знаю)))))))
благодаря этому форуму, я достаточно просвещенный пациент)))
но не отказалась бы от дополнительной систематизированной информации по поэтому поводу.

нашла ваш сайт)))))
похоже там все есть


----------



## Lerochka (11 Ноя 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Главное в вопросе - как узнать, ошибся я или нет?


А много книг Вы написали? И если не секрет, большим тиражом?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (13 Ноя 2012)

Lerochka написал(а):


> А много книг Вы написали? И если не секрет, большим тиражом?


Одну, но писал ее больше трех лет. Полгода уже работаю над второй.


----------



## tortoise (14 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> )))) надо перебираться в ординаторскую и попробовать.


ну вот(((((((((((
на самом интересном месте(((((((


----------

